# Barbless Hooks



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep I dont have time to file the barbs off myself , tryed it a few times and love hooks without a barb for two reasons. 
1. Its easyer to set the hook

2.Easy to take hook out of fish

No more nightmare hook sets that you half kill the fish trying to realese it. I wish some of these lure Companys would start using barbless hooks. Some of these triple treeble set hook lures are pretty rought on fish, what do you guys think, would you buy barbless hooks? If not give it a try!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I find with bass barbs are needed. Fish like bass, perch, gills, and eyes have a soft mouth that a barbless hook slip out from time to time. Things like jigs and single hooks are hard to keep a fish on if a barbless hook is used. I've seen bass take a lure munch it and when the hook was set it was as if there was not fish at all and that was on a treble hook. Pike a barbless hook is no prob since the equipment and fight of the fish tend to keep things tight and the construction of the mouth allows for barbless hooks to work great. I've tryed barbless on cranks with eyes and have had mixed outcomes. Lighter bites even though hooked often resalt in a lost fish. I do use barbless on all my spoons and most of my casting cranks but on topwaters or singe hooks I keep barbs on. I've seen bass struggle with a broaken line untill they have kicked out the the lure.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My favorite hook is the 3/0 mustad ultra-lock. It has a HUGE barb that needs to be smashed down for good C&R practices. It doesn't eliminate the barb qualities, and makes it easier to release fish.


----------

